# Hi



## Propwash (Oct 15, 2006)

Hello

I'm interested in WWII aircraft, especially the B-17.

Any pointers to info on this great plane my great gandad flew I'd be thankful for.


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 15, 2006)

So is it Propwash or Dazed???


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 15, 2006)

Yeap you cant have multiple logins!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 15, 2006)

same guy i take it? maybe annother family member? or he was looking to have a spam conversation with himself


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 15, 2006)

I dont know but Daze has been making some pretty stupid comments in the TPBM thread...


----------

